# ? CPT complex wound sacral region



## PHYLLIS wARREN (Oct 24, 2012)

I am having problem determining what CPT code to use for:  PROCEDURE:  Evaluation under anesthesia, ligation of muscle bleeding, superificial debridement and partial wound closure to facilitate VAC placement.
Debridement of Large stage IV sacral decubitus, 12 X 12 cm in diameter, depth 10 cm ,involved skin, subq tissue, gluteal muscle, with bleeding in the left gluteal region.
Bleeding in gluteal muscle controlled with suture ligation, excision of superficial necrotic tissue,  Inferior aspect of wound partially closed in order to facilitate VAC placement.
Does anyone have idea what CPT code I would use?


----------



## Leanne (Oct 24, 2012)

I would use debridement codes rather than pressure wound excision since the wound was only partially closed: 

11043
11046


----------

